
Ask HN: Cheapest VPS with dedicated IP? - hippich
I am looking to run an experimental project, but it needs to be a) dedicated (virtual) server and have at least one permanent IPv4. I found $4-$6 per month range. Anything below that?
======
Sami_Lehtinen
I would guess Scaleway.com or Time4VPS.eu depending on your requirements /
specifications.

~~~
hostens
Or you could go with a Hostens.com

------
newphoenix
[https://www.time4vps.eu/standard-vps/](https://www.time4vps.eu/standard-vps/)

